# Ermittlungen gegen "spanische Lotterie"-Betrüger



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2008)

Heute steht in der Sueddeutschen etwas über eine gefakete spanische Lotterie. Ich hab sie aber in der S-Bahn liegen lassen 

Zwei Fragen:
1. ist das dies hier? 
http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=279
(oder die Nigeriaconnection?)

2. weiß jemand mehr?

???
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/56518/1114083/polizeiinspektion_goslar
http://www.pfiffige-senioren.de/gewinnbenachrichtigung-faelle.htm#slp

War das nur eine Warnung oder wird ermittelt?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Ermittlungen gegen "spanische Lotterie"-Betrüger*

Das Bayerische Landeskriminalamt ermittelt

http://www.br-online.de/bayern-heut...kmagazin/pdf/071031-lotteriebetrug-rueger.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Ermittlungen gegen "spanische Lotterie"-Betrüger*

Loteria Primitiva
Da habe ich mal was für jmd in UK recherchiert. War aber eher nichtssagend.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Ermittlungen gegen "spanische Lotterie"-Betrüger*

Da wurde das per Post verschickt, ich habe gerade mal was aus dem Archiv gegraben


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Ermittlungen gegen "spanische Lotterie"-Betrüger*

Es geht wohl um diverse Lotterien und um "Nigeria Connection".

http://www.europakonsument.at/Europakonsument/ek_detail.asp?id=20891&lang=DE

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/artikel/247/145911/?page=3


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Ermittlungen gegen "spanische Lotterie"-Betrüger*

"die spanische Polizei hat bereits einige Mitglieder der Banden, die von Spanien aus tätig waren, festgenommen und der Justiz übergeben." (ohne Datum)

http://onlae.terra.es/avisos/avimpor0502aleman.htm


----------



## Fidul (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Ermittlungen gegen "spanische Lotterie"-Betrüger*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Da wurde das per Post verschickt, ich habe gerade mal was aus dem Archiv gegraben


Ja, das ist die klassische Nigeria-_Lotterie_. Es gibt immer noch (oder schon wieder) einige, die das auf dem Postweg anbahnen.


----------

